# Teile einer p2 UpdateSite mit b3 aggregator spiegeln



## xhi2018 (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem  b3 aggregator :question:
Wenn ich das Plugin richtig verstehe, dann ist es damit möglich eine und auch mehrere p2 Update Sites zu einer Update Site zusammen zu fassen.

Ich versuche die offizielle Update Site von  - Eclipse Helios Software Repository bei mir auf dem Rechner zu kopieren. Ich benötige nun aber nicht alle Plugins (InstallUnits - IU) von der obigen Update Site sondern nur einige aus der Categorie "*Collaboration*". Die GIT Plugins - zum Beispiel - möchte ich aus der aggregation ausnehmen. Soweit ich die Doku verstehe, sollte das mit *Exclusion Rules* möglich sein, doch leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht, die GIT Plugins werden bei mir ungeachtet davon auf den Rechner kopiert. ;( 
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte:question:

Die b3 aggregator Konfiguration die ich verwende:
[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<aggregator:Aggregator xmi:version="2.0" xmlns:xmi="http://www.omg.org/XMI" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xmlns:aggregator="http://www.eclipse.org/b3/2010/aggregator/1.0.0" description="example" label="Example" buildRoot="C:\test\">
  <configurations/>
  <configurations operatingSystem="linux" windowSystem="gtk"/>
  <contributions label="Helios 3.6">
    <repositories location="http://download.eclipse.org/releases/helios">
      <categories name="Collaboration" versionRange="0.0.0.7Y8K7icLUivEEBV2WnWXz0gAFkck" validConfigurations="//@configurations.1 //@configurations.0"/>
      <mapRules xsi:type="aggregator:ExclusionRule" name="org.eclipse.egit.feature.group" versionRange="0.9.1"/>
    </repositories>
  </contributions>
</aggregator:Aggregator>
[/XML]viele Grüße und herzlichen Dank schon mal für jeden Tipp & Hinweis!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jan 2011)

Mit Exclusion Rules habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, daher kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Zur Not könntest du die gewünschten Features auch Listen anstatt die nicht gewünschten auszuschließen.


----------



## xhi2018 (19. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort :exclaim: 





Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Mit Exclusion Rules habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet, daher kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen. Zur Not könntest du die gewünschten Features auch Listen anstatt die nicht gewünschten auszuschließen.


Mittlerweile ist meine "Not" so groß, dass ich Deinen Tipp gerne ausprobieren würde - kannst Du mir bitte sagen, was Du mit Listen meinst :question: Mir sagt das gerade gar nichts ???:L

viele Grüße und danke schon mal für Deine Antwort :exclaim:


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2011)

Na anstatt eine Exclusion Rule einzufügen fügst du alle IUs (zB. Features) die du haben möchtest ein. Per Rechtsklick -> Add ...


----------



## xhi2018 (24. Jan 2011)

Hallo,


Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Na anstatt eine Exclusion Rule einzufügen fügst du alle IUs (zB. Features) die du haben möchtest ein. Per Rechtsklick -> Add ...


Ah - okay..! Ich konnte mit





Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> ...könntest du die gewünschten Features auch Listen...


nichts anfangen. Mit Deinem Tipp die gewünschten IUs 
per Rechtsklick -> *Add to parent Mapped Repository As* -> *Mapped Feature* 
oder 
per Rechtsklick -> *Add to Custom Category* -> _von mir erstellte Custom Categories_ 
auszuwählen scheint es so zu funktionieren wie ich mir das gewünscht hab. Bisschen aufwendig die ganzen IUs auszuwählen, aber gut...

vielen Dank für den Tipp! :applaus:


----------

